
What would you look like in anime? - beagle3
https://selfie2anime.com/
======
beagle3
Medium article [https://medium.com/syncedreview/unsupervised-image-to-
image-...](https://medium.com/syncedreview/unsupervised-image-to-image-
translation-turns-selfies-into-anime-characters-c90293e0f296)

Arxiv:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1907.10830.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1907.10830.pdf)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/taki0112/UGATIT](https://github.com/taki0112/UGATIT)

h/t to Reddit, thought HN would be interested.

